
Windows 10 is getting a built-in video conferencing feature - badRNG
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/windows-10-is-getting-a-built-in-video-conferencing-feature/
======
PaulHoule
Ouch. I would have thought that Microsoft would have learned the hard way that
shoving a product into's peoples faces is a great way to kill them. If they
did that with Tik _Tok, then Tik_ Tok would be gone in ten minutes. Even
Oracle would need a decade to kill Tik*Tok.

